# And so it begins



## texasred

The first day of hunting season.
It was hot, and there was less birds than the past years.
But I wouldn't have been any other place.
Morning fog.


----------



## texasred

Cash and my son


----------



## texasred

He scooped up a corn husk along with the dove.


----------



## R E McCraith

Thunder storms - high heat - not the best way 2 start doves - first bird - 1 shot with the 28ga - bird down in the corn - PIKE picks it up - as usual - he mauls it before 2 hand - after that - it was all up hill - I do love my mutt !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner

So it begins, indeed. I'm going on my first hunt tomorrow! A super generous woman in my local navhda chapter took me out to a range last week and has given me an open invitation to join her whenever she's out there. She invited me out to a private hunt club tomorrow for dove. Totally last minute, so I'm not sure if Scout or I are ready for this, but it should be a pretty low pressure setup with just two people and two dogs. Any advice? 

I'm planning on keeping Scout on check cord though she's generally steady to shot. I'll bring lots of water, pick up some camo in the morning, and in the meantime read a lot on dove hunting. 

AHHH! I'm nervous/excited!


----------



## harrigab

we were out on the partridge yesterday, both mine and Ruby's first experience with them. A real good day ;D, although the climb up the hillsides was very steep and wading through shoulder height bracken could get a bit tough. I kept her on her lead for the first couple of drives till she got accustomed to the scent of partridge then let her hunt them up at increasing distances from the guns on following drives. She did well and so did the guns, 318 birds was the bag for the day


----------



## tknafox2

It all sounds wonderful!!
Reuben is out of San Diego fishing for Tuna!! Go figure!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - SAFTY FIRST !!!!!!!! 
#1 carry a empty gun in and out of the field
#2 carry a high gun - muzzle ALWAYS pointing at the sky
#3 if you have 2 set the gun down 4 any reason - empty it
#4 NO LOW BIRDS !!!!!!!
#5 Before you shoot - know where the other people & pups are - no one likes 2 get rained on
#6 HAVE a SAFTY talk before anyone gets a gun out of the truck !!!!!!
Get a dove bucket ! 
Police your station & pick up anyother trash you encounter
get a powered mojo dove decoy - place 30' in front of your station - how good r they - last year a redtail hawk knocked the wings off of 1 of mine !!!!!!
'V' SAFE & haVe FUN !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

MARK - a 4 letter word PIKE loves & hates - turns him into a retriver - but does put feathers in his mouth - LOL


----------



## texasred

einspänner
Hope you had a good time on your first hunt.
I look at dove hunting as the easiest of the birds we shoot.
Half the time I just grab a chair, throw on a fishing shirt and a pair of blue jeans. The main thing with dove is movement. When you see them headed towards you in the distance, don't move. Wait until they are within shot range to shoulder your gun, and take the shot.


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for the advice! Well it wasn't quite as exciting as I'd imagined, but still worthwhile going out there. With it being in the 90s with 60% humidity we spent more time in the river across the street than in the field. The area we were in wasn't planted for doves, so while we spotted a few off in the distance, there weren't enough people, as I understand, to keep them up or in range. I might take her out to a public plot later in the season. Maybe next time I can get some feathers in her mouth! A year ago I'd never even seen a gun in person, let alone handled one, so it's pretty cool to have come so far. 



Doc and Scout


----------



## texasred

When I said they were the easiest to hunt, I didn't mean you didn't need some skill to be able to hit the target.
I only meant its not miles of walking like pheasant, and quail. You don't need waders, blinds and decoys like waterfowl.

If you plan on hunting public, go scout the fields ahead of time. Try and find a pattern in the birds flight path.
Also look and see what other seasons are open at the same time, and if they are allowed to use the same fields.
I always try and stay out of the deer hunters way.


----------



## texasred

R said:


> MARK - a 4 letter word PIKE loves & hates - turns him into a retriver - but does put feathers in his mouth - LOL


PIKE sure has a pretty head on him.


----------



## Ozkar

TexasRed said:


> When I said they were the easiest to hunt, I didn't mean you didn't need some skill to be able to hit the target.
> I only meant its not miles of walking like pheasant, and quail. You don't need waders, blinds and decoys like waterfowl.
> 
> If you plan on hunting public, go scout the fields ahead of time. Try and find a pattern in the birds flight path.
> Also look and see what other seasons are open at the same time, and if they are allowed to use the same fields.
> I always try and stay out of the deer hunters way.


We only have access to canned, or farmed pheasant hunts here in oz. A few mates do a farmed pheasant hunt each year. It still requires some skill, as even though the pheasant are released onto the open fields, or properties are large, so your pup still needs to find, point, flush (here in oz, we get the dog to bump the bird be it quail or pheasant) and retrieve. You still also have to be able to shoot!!! But, to be honest, birds hold no interest to me. I hate prepping birds. Much rather gut a bunny, or dress a deer. Birds are messy bloody things and a lot of work for the small amount of meat you get.
However, up in the Northern Territory, we have cape Barron geese. I'd like to hunt them one day. They're big buggers and I think I would find the prep work to be more worthwhile.

About the only thing I doubt I'd hunt with the pups over here, is wild boar or cape buffalo. Even wearing protective breast plates, a boar can do nasty things to a pup. Same with cape buff. Hunting for me is about the pups doing their thing. So if I can't hunt with them, I'll choose another game to hunt.


----------



## texasred

As a kid I deer hunted quite a bit. As I got older I developed more of a taste for wing shooting.
I get bored deer hunting, its just not as much action. I normally let one of the kids do a deer hunt for meat each year.


----------



## R E McCraith

Oz (MARTY) - you get a ounce of meat off a Dove - a box of 28ga "AA' is $18 = $18/# of dove if you can get your limit with 1 box - never consider the cost of gas gun or pup - this is why upland hunting is a SPORT - just back from the field with PIKE - got our limit with 22 shells - now I clean them ! **** - a steak 4 PIKE & me sounds GOOD & CHEAPER ! but a hour in the field with PIKE is PRICELESS !!!!!! LOL


----------



## Ozkar

TexasRed said:


> As a kid I deer hunted quite a bit. As I got older I developed more of a taste for wing shooting.
> I get bored deer hunting, its just not as much action. I normally let one of the kids do a deer hunt for meat each year.


The Sambar deer i hunt are very different to White Tail, Fallow or Red deer. They're affectionately known as ghosts of the bush. If I wanted to hunt Fallow or Red, one could be shot pretty much every hunt. But Sambar are a different kettle of fish. They truly are a challenge. This is what keeps me interested. If we went out 10 times, we might be lucky to sight two and maybe get the crosshairs on one if the planets aligned. They are a very large animal. Not as big as moose, but a mature stag can be 450kgs. I try and only shoot the smaller younger ones. I leave the big antlered boys for when friends come up for a hunt. 

They amaze me at their agility, speed and ability to move silently through thick bush. If they catch sight or scent of you when close you might hear their first few steps as they first crash off into the bush then.............nothing! Silence! They haven't stopped moving, they've just stopped making noise. As the weather warms, the dry leaf litter makes it even more challenging to hunt them. 

In the state of Victoria where I am, we are restricted to hunting them no earlier than 30 minutes prior to sunrise and not past 30 minutes after sunset. So we can't sit waiting for them to wander into or out of feeding areas in the dark. Makes it very challenging.


----------



## texasred

Cash and the boys hunted yesterday morning.
They didn't shoot limits, so I met them for a evening hunt.
Let me tell you, it was hot, even in the shade it was hot. I would have paid money for any type of breeze.
Cash made a couple of retrieves, and I soaked him down with water. He made two more and I put him up in the truck, with the AC on him. There was just no reason to take a chance keeping him in the field. I think I used half my water pouring it over my head.
About 30 minutes before I left we had the wind kick up, and a storm brewing in the distance. It cooled it off enough for Cash to finish the hunt with us.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - just back from the field with PIKE - 2 friends & 2 GSP pups - no food plots = no Doves - sat on the buckets next 2 each other - the pups marked - then started 2 PLAY - We solved the the world's problems - did get 8 doves - PIKE picked up his share - end of DAY !!!! just as good as getting the limit in 15min - who you hunt with ? how you hunt ? our PUP's - we just make it FUN ! you KNOW this ! THANK YOU for POINTING it OUt !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

we were out on the partridge again on saturday, really pleased with Ruby on these birds, although we're only doing the beating for the guns we get to do some picking up as well . On thursday we're off on the grouse, really looking forward to that


----------



## R E McCraith

a 60 ac dove field - no birds - a friend asked me - how did it go so wrong - planted the wrong sun flowers - bird runs in the wrong direction - did not kill the under brush - doves r ground feeders - this list goes on - n on - next year it will V fantastic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

Its why its called Hunting and not Killing.
You could have the exact same field conditions two miles down the road, and it be covered in birds. But I'm going to agree that killing the underbrush does help bring them into feed.

The cornfield we hunted Saturday evening, had dove dive bombing the field in large flocks. The cornfield next to it, you may see a single once in a while. Both had grass grown up in them, and the corn was cut the same day.
It was the same property, just had a dirt road between them.
Its the reason we scout the fields and hope they don't move before the hunt.
I wouldn't give up on your field, you never know when the birds will move to their next feeding ground.


----------



## texasred

harrigab
I would love to see some pictures of the grouse hunt, if you have time to snap a few.

REM 
Will they let you cut, or shred some strips in the sunflower field? That may help bring them in.


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - my sugestion was cut and bale the field - with luck will have a few weeks with doves in the field - the sun flowers are long gone - but the weeds have great seed heads right now - we do have a great plan 4 the field next year !!!!


----------



## texasred

We will be up at 3am, its the opening day of teal season.


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> harrigab
> _*I would love to see some pictures of the grouse hunt, if you have time to snap a few.*_
> 
> REM
> Will they let you cut, or shred some strips in the sunflower field? That may help bring them in.


for some reason they wouldn't attach, I'll try again this evening Debs


----------



## texasred

I have found if I try and attach more than 2 pics at a time, it doesn't load for me.


----------



## texasred

Cash and the boys went hunting without me.
We have been passing around a nasty head cold, and it was my time to get it. I'm still hoping to meet them in the field Sunday morning. When they found out I wasn't going, the only thing they asked " Does the dog still get to go?"


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - 1 good looking MUTT ! let the forum pick 1 from the PIC - LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

I think Cash is enjoying his weekend out with the guys.


----------



## einspänner

Looks like I should take wing-shooting lessons from your crew, TR! I went out to the public dove field today with my NAVHDA friend and her family. Scout is in heat so stayed home. I didn't manage to hit anything, but got a decent amount of shooting practice in, which is totally fine with me. When I went to relieve myself in the woods I came across a wounded dove from another hunter and was able to catch, dispatch, and return it to the hunter. I guess I make a better retriever than a gunner. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## texasred

It just takes some practice. Keep going and you will get it.
Some people use the point and shoot method.
I've had the best luck by putting the bead on the bird, and then continue to swing the gun in the same direction the bird is flying, while pulling the trigger.
By continuing your swing, it should help you not have as many shots behind the bird. It just means you are shooting where the bird is going to be, and not where it was.

When we have strong winds it can make the dove fly like little jets. If I could just never figure out the right amount of lead to put on them.
I either put my gun up, or wait for the shots where the dove are fighting the wind.


----------



## R E McCraith

To the non-HUNTING members of the Forum - BUY !!! a hunting & fishing liscence & a Fedral Duck stamp - this is the major source of money for wildlife conservation in your state !!!!!!! at the end of the day - it HELPS all of us !!!!!


----------



## harrigab

after 4 shoots on the partridge the bags have been; 318, 264, 154 (let day) and 228. Although we're not on picking up duties Ruby has managed 12 pick and retrieves after the picking up dogs have been through the area


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

harrigab said:


> after 4 shoots on the partridge the bags have been; 318, 264, 154 (let day) and 228. ...


Who owns those counts? A club, a preserve, a county, all of Scotland?


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - at the end of the day in a dove field - PIKE loves the command - DEAD BIRD FIND - this is like CANDY after his HARD work - LOL


----------



## harrigab

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> after 4 shoots on the partridge the bags have been; 318, 264, 154 (let day) and 228. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Who owns those counts? A club, a preserve, a county, all of Scotland?
Click to expand...

 a syndicate of 10 guns Bob, they buy the birds as poults and the gamekeeper feeds, rears and releases them onto the moors.


----------



## texasred

Met the guys Sunday morning and did a quick duck hunt. We did shoot a few, but for the most part, the ducks just didn't want to cooperate. Had a group land in the middle of the pond. To far out to take a shot at, and live ducks on a pond draw more new ducks than decoys.
I have seldom been on a private pond, that had mud thicker than this one.
I wish I hadn't left the camera in the truck. I could have got some great photos of us down on one knee, trying to stop the stuck in the mud and going all the way down. As bad as the mud was, the dogs made easy work of it in the spot we setup. Had one that sailed a good ways to our left, before dropping in the pond. I walked Cash down the bank (blind retrieve) before sending him out to pick it up. Sent him and he went out about 15 yards, stopped and looked back at me. I have never know him to have trouble with mud in a pond, but I could tell this mud was giving him a work out. I told him No, and he turned back in the direction I had sent him and went another 10 yards, again stopping to look back to me. This time when I said No, he turn back toward the open water, and saw the duck. He was right at the pond level where he swam the rest of the way out to it. I decided if anyone wanted to take long shots, they could pick up their own ducks. I wouldn't be sending him back out in that mess.
With the lack of ducks and thick mud, we changed fields to dove hunt.
Did I say the temperature had turned hot. This was Cash's 3rd day straight of hunting morning ducks and evening dove. He was one hot, tired, but happy dog. He went to cool off plenty of times during the dove hunt. When we made it home, he snored so loud you could hear him across the room. You know how Vs pop up at any little noise. Well he didn't, he would slightly raise his head, lick his lips, and then lay his head back down. Never opening his eyes.
A pic of one tired dog cooling off in the dove fields.


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - went 2 the farm pond yesterday 4 a dove hunt - spent the last 2 mornings in a blind with a small decoy spread 4 the 4day early wood duck & teal season - never saw a duck !!! - PIKE & I pull in - at least 40 green wings rafted up in the middle of the pond - 4 the next 2hrs they just continued to drop in - ME on a dove bucket - PIKE marking - NO STEEL shot - took it out of the truck that morning !!!!!!! - did get 10 doves - but DUCK 4 dinner would have been better ! and like you - left the camera in the kitchen on the way out LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

I meant to post this a while back. This is my view from one of the dove fields.


----------



## texasred

Tried to get in a quick dove hunt before the storm hit yesterday morning.
Went to one field but after 20 minutes, the rain chased us away. My son was so convinced that the sky to our west looked clear, so we headed to another field in that direction. Had him let me and the dogs off at the front of the pasture. Him and a high school friend were going to drive to the middle, and start their hunt from there. I was hoping the dogs might get a nose full of quail on our walk. Made it about half way to where the Durango was parked when the wind changed direction, and turn cool. I knew immediately what was headed our way. Me and the dogs made it to the Durango, right before the storm hit. The boys had different thoughts on the wind change. They were thinking this cool wind makes it nice for a walk to the back of the pasture, hoping to put a few dove in flight that were hunkered down in the field. When the rain hit, it was like the heavens opened from above. It took them over thirty minutes to make their way back to the Durango in the pouring rain. I think they learned a valuable lesson today. Their guns got a good cleaning, when we returned home.


----------



## texasred

Took a couple of pictures.
First one you can see the wind is blowing hard by the way the rag weed is all leaning to the right.
The second is just the change in the sky, and the lighting, that happened in minutes, after the wind change.


----------

